# Groomer near Watford



## Dog makes a house a home (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi all. Can anyone please recommend a groomer near Bushey/ Watford. Ive asked locally but can't get a recommendation. Thanks


----------



## Broughty (Jan 30, 2012)

it might be a bit too far for you but Pets at Number 1 in Chalfont are really excellent.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.pamperurpup.com

I use Jenny, she is very good and comes to your house.


----------



## Dog makes a house a home (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you that's good to know ! Chalfonts a bit too far, so I will look in to the lady who visits at home.


----------

